# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  EastEnders Spoilers 14 - 17 November 2011

## Perdita

Monday 14 November
8.00-8.30pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders 

Phil is perturbed when he receives yet another unidentified photograph through the post and he starts to wonder who would be sending them to him and why, in the week's first visit to Walford. When he receives one with a date printed on the back, the realisation dawns on him as to who the man in the photograph is and he begins to panic. 

Meanwhile, Tyler does his best to make things right between Jodie and Poppy; and Tamwar and Afia worry about how their parents' relationship will affect them. 

Tuesday 15 November
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders 

With his fears intensifying, Phil tries to get to the bottom of who is sending him the anonymous post and he makes it his mission to find out, as the drama continues in Albert Square. With Janine top of his suspicions, he decides to confront her â but will he get the answers he is looking for? 

The Moon boys have found another scam to raise some money, but with dodgy stock it looks as though they are going to be caught out. 

Elsewhere, Kat goes for a night out with Kim but with guilt weighing heavily on her mind she decides to admit the truth to Alfie. 

Thursday 17 November
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders 

Alfie is reeling from Kat's bombshell and, not wanting to lose her, he makes a decision that will alter their relationship for ever, in the latest action from Albert Square. 

After being interrogated by Phil, Janine goes to Pat looking for answers but she is shocked when Pat reveals a secret she has been keeping for many years. 

Meanwhile, with Phil's fears escalating, will he turn to another source for comfort? 



No episode on Friday because of Children In Need

----------

Dutchgirl (30-10-2011), Glen1 (01-11-2011), JustJodi (29-10-2011), lizann (27-10-2011), loubooboo (27-10-2011), megan999 (27-10-2011), tammyy2j (28-10-2011)

----------


## lizann

Alfie gives Kat an open marriage  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder what Pat's secret is?

----------


## walsh2509

> I wonder what Pat's secret is?




 I didn't want to say , but ok , she's Janines and Phil's mother ..

----------

Siobhan (31-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> I didn't want to say , but ok , she's Janines and Phil's mother ..


 :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Over on EastEnders, Albert Square will soon bid farewell to Jodie Gold and Poppy Meadow as they decide to leave Walford behind.

Jodie soon leaves Poppy (Rachel Bright) fuming by confessing that she kissed Anthony, and later decides that it's time to go as there isn't anything keeping her in the area.

While Jodie (Kylie Babbington) packs up the last of her things at the Moon household, Poppy arrives to speak to her best friend. The pair eventually make up, but soon break the news to Tyler and Anthony that it's not just Jodie who's moving out - it's both of them.

An EastEnders insider commented: "Anthony and Tyler try to find a way to get the girls to speak again in the hope that Jodie will stay. 

"They manage to trick Poppy into going to meet Jodie, but their plan backfires when the girls tell them that they have made up but will now both be leaving Walford."


These scenes air on Monday, November 14 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## megan999

^ Sad that I feel sad they're leaving. I'd gotten used to their dippiness  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> ^ Sad that I feel sad they're leaving. I'd gotten used to their dippiness


Yes, I shall miss them. Made a nice change from all the doom and gloom the other characters have to endure

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS hardman Phil (The Beetroot) Mitchell is caught smooching with former drug buddy Rainie Cross
Passion flares as Phil (Steve McFadden) turns to Rainie (Tanya Franks) for advice. But Pat (Pam St Clement) walks in on them in the November 17 BBC1 episode on, leaving viewers wondering if she'll tell Phil's girlfriend Shirley

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders launches a mystery storyline in upcoming episodes as Phil Mitchell starts receiving strange photographs from an unknown stalker.

Phil (Steve McFadden) is baffled by the arrival of pictures showing a young boy, who looks older in each photo that turns up. To make matters worse, the person responsible for sending the 'presents' seems to have no fear - as one picture is even found inside Phil's house, pinned to the back of the door.

Just as Phil begins to feel rattled by the strange goings-on, he finds another photograph which has been placed in a plastic bag and planted in the petrol tank of a car that he's working on at The Arches.





This third picture has a date on the back and finally gives Phil an idea of who the boy in the photographs might be. Heading over to Pat's house, he shows her the latest picture and her face pales as she makes a connection.

Pat (Pam St Clement) soon digs out an old newspaper cutting with the headline "Car Lot Fire: Man Identified". To both of their horror, the picture accompanying the newspaper story is exactly the same as the photo that Phil has received.

EastEnders' latest story twist for Phil revisits a plotline from 1994 which saw him involved in an insurance scam with Frank Butcher. Phil torched the car lot as part of the scheme, but both he and Frank were unaware that a homeless man was sleeping inside, who died in the blaze.

As Phil realises that somebody knows the truth and is trying to spook him, Janine (Charlie Brooks) quickly finds herself on the top of his list of suspects. Janine denies all responsibility, but a confrontation with Phil leaves her curious and she visits Pat to find out the truth about the car lot fire.

When Pat reluctantly tells her the story of what happened all those years ago, Janine is annoyed that she wasn't informed sooner and accuses the Albert Square matriarch of trying to put barriers between her and her dad.






Meanwhile, growing more perturbed by the minute, Phil confides in Rainie (Tanya Franks) about everything that's going on. When she proves to be a big support to him, the pair grow closer and begin to kiss - until Pat walks in wanting to provide the latest update on the picture situation.



Soon afterwards, Pat assures Phil that Janine can't be sending the pictures as she didn't know the truth about the car lot fire until now. This leaves Phil with the all-important question - if Janine isn't his stalker, who is? And how far will they go to cause trouble for him?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday, November 14, Tuesday, November 15 and Thursday, November 17 on BBC One.


(c) BBC

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

Tanya Jessop's behaviour begins to cause concern on EastEnders next week as she has a wild night out in order to avoid thinking about her illness.

The mum-of-three, who was diagnosed with cervical cancer earlier this year, decides that it's time to have some fun when Jane (Laurie Brett) turns up on her doorstep with a bottle of wine.

As the pair have a catch-up, Tanya (Jo Joyner) decides not to tell her friend about her current situation, but she does agree to head out for the night with Jane.



In the end, though, Jane has to change her plans so Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) suggests to Tanya that they could have a mother-daughter night out instead. Although Lauren's unsure whether her mum should be drinking while she's having treatment, Tanya makes her promise that they won't discuss her illness tonight.

Later, at The Vic, Tanya gets drunk and starts to make a fool of herself as she stumbles around the pub. Carol (Lindsey Coulson) is among the regulars who are alarmed by her antics, believing that Max's absence is causing Tanya to behave strangely.





As more punters begin to wonder what's going on with Tanya, events take a twist as the police turn up and Tanya drunkenly asks who ordered a stripper. Alfie (Shane Richie) is forced to quickly apologise to the police on her behalf and promises to deal with the situation.

With only Lauren aware of Tanya's cancer battle, nobody else realises the tragic truth - that the troubled blonde is searching for an escape as she struggles to cope with her illness. But could Tanya's antics lead to her secret being uncovered?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 15 and Thursday, November 17 on BBC One.

(c) BBC

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

Monday

Phil has received an unidentified photograph but is confused about who is in the picture. The situation becomes more mysterious when Phil and Shirley notice that the front door has been left open, and when they close it, they spot another photograph stuck behind the door. It shows the boy from the first picture, but older. Later, as Phil tries to fix Alfie's car, Jay confesses that he left The Arches unattended for a short while. Phil immediately suspects that someone could have tampered with the car, and he's proved right when Jay pulls a plastic bag from the petrol tank.


When Phil takes the bag and washes it, he finds yet another photograph and this one has a date written on the back. Phil finally realises who the boy from the photograph might be and heads straight round to Pat's house to show her. Pat is shocked and digs out an old newspaper cutting which has the headline: "Homeless man identified from car lot fire". The photograph in the paper is exactly the same as the picture that Phil has received…


Meanwhile, Jodie and Poppy are not speaking to each other following the fall-out over Anthony. Tyler wants to get the girls back on good terms, so he sends a text from Poppy's phone to Jodie to arrange a meeting. In the end, Poppy arrives to speak to Jodie while the ditzy blonde is packing her things. They manage to repair their friendship, but they later tell the Moon boys that it's not just one of them moving out now - it's both of them. Jodie leaves to find Darren, while Poppy decides to move back in with her mum.

Elsewhere, Afia and Tamwar are concerned about Zainab and Yusef's relationship and how it may be frowned upon in the Muslim community as they've already been married. However, when Afia raises her concerns with Yusef, he says that only Allah can judge them.

Tuesday

Phil finds another mysterious envelope, and this one contains the same newspaper cutting that Pat showed him yesterday. He continues to wonder who could be behind this strange business and Janine is top on his list of suspects. Phil asks Pat whether Janine could be responsible, but she explains that it's not possible as Janine never knew the truth about the car lot fire. Still suspicious, Phil breaks into Janine's office looking for answers and when he doesn't find anything, he waits for her to return and confronts her.

As Phil accuses Janine of sending the photographs, she insists that she hasn't got a clue what he's talking about. However, an unsettled Phil continues to quiz her - getting threateningly close to her face. Struggling under the pressure, Phil heads over to the R&R where he racks his brains to solve this mystery. Unable to cope, Phil's attention is drawn to a nearby crate of spirits. At the same time, an intrigued Janine heads over to see Pat and asks to know the truth about the car lot fire.

Meanwhile, Kat continues to feel guilty about her one-night stand with delivery man Mark a few weeks ago. Alfie can see that Kat is unhappy and encourages her to go for a night out with Kim to cheer herself up. However, when Kat gets home, the guilt finally becomes too much to bear and she tells him the truth about how she has been unfaithful to him. How will Alfie react?


Elsewhere, the Moon brothers are up to their old tricks as they sell some dodgy Dutch-speaking Santas, but they could be in trouble when Mr Lister tells Alfie that the police are on the lookout for somebody selling dodgy gear; Lola gets a job helping Tyler and Billy feels guilty when he wrongly accuses her of stealing the goods she's selling; Tanya has a catch-up with Jane but decides not to tell her about the cancer; while Reverend Stevens invites Rose and Dot to a Mayoral banquet.

Thursday

Pat tells Janine the full story behind the car lot fire all those years ago, explaining that Frank set up the plan as an insurance job. Phil set the car lot alight, but he and Frank were both unaware that a homeless man was inside and he died. Janine insists that she has nothing to do with the photographs that Phil is receiving, but she's upset that nobody ever told her the truth about the blaze. She accuses Pat of coming between her and her father.

Following the discussion with Pat, Janine sits in her office alone and bins a photograph of Frank. When Michael arrives, it's clear that Janine is in a self-loathing mood and she asks whether she is unlovable. Michael soon shocks Janine by telling her that he loves her. She tries to laugh this off, but Michael assures her that he's serious - there is someone in the world who loves her and she should accept it. 


At the same time, Phil tells Rainie the story of the car lot fire. Rainie promises not to tell Shirley and assures Phil that he can always talk to her as she'll never judge him. Growing closer, the pair begin to kiss, but they're interrupted by Pat. Pat then fills Phil in on her conversation with Janine, explaining that she isn't the culprit behind the mysterious photographs. She also promises to keep quiet over his moment of passion with Rainie.

Elsewhere, Tanya tries to take her mind off her illness by enjoying a lock-in at The Vic. However, she drinks too much and starts stumbling around in the pub. When the police arrive and a drunken Tanya asks who has ordered a stripper, Alfie is forced to apologise on her behalf.

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has revealed how his character Alfie Moon reacts when he discovers that his wife Kat has been unfaithful.

Kat cheated on her husband with a delivery man named Mark last month - a few weeks after Alfie had wrongly accused her of having a fling.

Although Kat (Jessie Wallace) has so far managed to keep her secret under wraps, next Tuesday's episode sees her tell Alfie everything when the guilt becomes too much.

Richie told All About Soap of Alfie's reaction: "It's the last thing he expected to hear. He didn't see it coming. He's upset and angry, especially when Kat tries to explain how he made her feel when he accused her of sleeping with someone else when she got pregnant again.

"He obviously didn't mean the things he said then - he just said them in the heat of the moment, but those words have stuck with Kat."

Asked whether Alfie appreciates Kat's honesty, he replied: "Not at all - he'd rather not know. Deep down, Alfie knows that Kat has done things in the past that maybe she shouldn't have, but he didn't know all the details. Now he knows Kat has been unfaithful, he has got to confront the fact."

Richie said that viewers will have to wait and see whether Alfie and Kat can overcome their latest problems.

"The jury is still out on that one," he explained. "I don't know, if I'm honest. They always seem to take two steps forward and then one step back... They do tend to come through these things, so who knows?"

EastEnders airs Kat's confession on Tuesday at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have added a dedicated 'Stalker' section to the soap's official website to tie in with the launch of Phil Mitchell's new storyline.

Last night, EastEnders fans saw Phil (Steve McFadden) left rattled as he received strange photographs relating to the 1994 car lot fire, which he started deliberately in an insurance scam with Frank Butcher. Unbeknown to both of them, a homeless man was sleeping inside at the time, and died in the blaze.

EastEnders chiefs have now fuelled the mystery of who is sending the photographs by naming Janine Butcher (Charlie Brooks) and Michael Moon (Steve John Shepherd) as two possible suspects, with special videos offering an insight into why they may want revenge against Phil.

More suspects will be named on the website as the storyline continues in upcoming episodes.

*I think it is Derek Branning*

----------

